# Health cover for 485 graduate visa?



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hi guys, just finished my degree and am about to apply for my 485 visa next week. I just found out that it is compulsory to have health care for the entire duration of the new visa as well, problem is, several of the insurance plans out there are much more expensive for this visa (>$1000 per year) compared to what I had to pay for the student visa.

Would my visa application still be accepted if i went on a month to month/weekly plan rather than paying for everything upfront? couldn't find any info on this. (Also,I still have my student health insurance which still covers me for another 2 months)

Also, I would really appreciate it if anyone could recommend any affordable health plan you may have herd of or any other cheaper solution(im currently with bupa and I think they charge $88p/m for 485/457 visa health cover)

thanks : )


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You need full cover, 1 month wont get you the visa iSelect - Health Insurance | Compare Private Health Insurance


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

_shel said:


> You need full cover, 1 month wont get you the visa


What if I go on something like a contract instead with monthly installments(or something similar) instead of paying 1.5k upfront for the entire 18 months?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Monthly instalments is fine, thats how most would pay anyway, but the policy shouldnt be short dated as it must show cover for when the visa is granted and being used. 

You know you have to keep it up anyway or would breach the terms of your visa?


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

The cost for singles cover is around the $90 a month so you are not going to find a cheaper option than what you already have found.


----------



## ryan457 (Jun 21, 2014)

thanks for the replies. Just found a plan by 'iman' for $17.97 which is billed per week. I couldn't find any contracts with them, so its sort of an ongoing billing arrangement until you cancel. Would something like this be ok for the application as long as i keep it going for the entire visa?


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It would


----------

